# Another goat clipping questions...



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

ok so my county fair is coming up pretty fast, now i already know how to clip but my doe has this beautiful beard I really don't want to shave off would it really be the end of the world if I left her beard? its just a county fair show pretty relaxed, what do you think? if you were judging a county fair show would you take offense to some one who left there goats beard intact?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes you should clip her beard off. Trust me, it will grow back  Our doe had a super cute beard that we clipped off, and it was back in 6 months. :thumbup:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

The point of clipping is to show how clean you and your animals can be. I would say clip it off or else they might question cleanliness. Like Lost Prairie said, it will grow back pretty fast.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

she just looks so good with it, why is it that does have to lose there beards but the bucks get to keep theirs? that is so unfair! :sigh: well I really don't want to shave it off but I guess I have to.......darn! :tears:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You don't HAVE to...but it will look much more professional in the show ring. :thumb: I would shave it...it will come back.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I had the same problem. My alpine does have gorgeous white beards that I love to tug on lightly (they seem to really like it too). My first season showing I got the same suggestion to cut the beard. It made me a bit sad, but like they said, it grows back real quick. This past summer I didn't enter in any shows but one of my does doesn't seem to shed her long winter coat like the others so I shaved her down. BUT i left her beard intact and now that her hair has grown back a bit the cut looks very smooth and clean. I think of it like a poodle perm.

The main problem with beards is that some judges don't like them and are biased against them. If I ever become a judge, I'm gonna give brownie points to goats with beards haha


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Tinyhoovesontheheart said:


> she just looks so good with it, why is it that does have to lose there beards but the bucks get to keep theirs? that is so unfair! :sigh: well I really don't want to shave it off but I guess I have to.......darn! :tears:


I wonder the same thing. I really don't like the beards on the bucks. Why can't I clip them off??????? :shrug: They would look so much better! I think the beards on the does is cute but never are they cute on the bucks. :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's funny cause I think the beards look really neat left on the bucks...I love it!...but I really don't like the looks of beards left on does.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I LOVE the beard on my bucks! My does I am fine with either way.


----------

